# The about turns....



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am training Kenya for an upcoming trial (SDA, not SchH but close enough at her level). I'm working on cleaning up her heeling a bit, especially turns and corners. Is there any reason to choose one style of the about turn over another? I think going around my back is easier, but then I have to switch the leash. To me the pivot-y one looks really nice when done well. Right now we can do both, should I keep working them both or pick one and tighten it up? Do some judges prefer one over the other?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've always done the round-the-back about turn, and probably always will just because it's what I'm used to and comfortable with. And IMO, the Euro (pivot) turn is sort of like the Military (flip) finish. When done perfectly it's beautiful to watch. But it's rarely done perfectly and then it just looks sloppy. IMO it's easier to execute a correct round-the-back turn (and finish), especially with longer backed breeds like GSDs. I've never encountered a judge who showed preference of one over the other.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good to know. The main reason I've considered sticking with the pivot is that for the RE we have to do 180 left pivots, so we have to be able to do it regardless of SchH/SDA heeling patterns. In fact, we had it on an RA course, but since it was Advanced A the judge said she would allow shuffling of our feet as long as we kept them in an imaginary square-foot box (and of course at that level we could still hand target/lure). I need to practice a 180 left without my dog, lol! I wonder if I can do one of each during the trial?

For the SchH finish we will go 'round the back. Again, she has to do both for rally, but her left finish (which I call "swing"), is more of her leaping up and turning around rather than just scooting her but in a 180. Plus her right finish 'round the back tends to end up in a more precise heel position.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje I wonder if I can do one of each during the trial?


No! At least not in SchH. The same finish and about turn must be used throughout the routine. Doesn't matter which one you use, but it must be consistent. You can't do one turn at one part of the pattern and a different one at a different part of the pattern.

Not sure about SDA as I don't see it specified in their rules, but I would expect it's the same.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, I'll just use the same one. I can see myself practicing and practicing the pivot and then doing around the back for the trial, lol.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

Use the one the dog does the best in schutzhund. You want to get the most points possible.

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any YouTubes showing the pivot style turns pretty close up? I've been looking through some but a lot of heeling routines I found were filmed from far away. I'd like to see some really nice ones. Mals are fine.

Today I tried going back to the 'round the back but didn't like it, it wasn't tight at all and I am such a clutz with leashes. I just KNOW I would get nervous and drop it or tangle it during a trial. So I guess I'll try the pivot style since we need it for rally, and if it's not the greatest, oh well, I'm not out to be winning (this dog is not doing SchH beyond the BH or the SDA FO and OB1). Rally gives us more leeway so even a somewhat decent SchH pivot would probably not lose us points in rally.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

John Soares has a good one on youtube

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'm watching the one with the Mal


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

this is the one i was talking about.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PhUiZSLFreY

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

If your dog maintaims perfect heeling position then just choose which you feel more comfortable with doing. Although, how many dogs maintain PERFECT heeling position? Not many, most will either lag a little or forge a little. 

If the dog forges a little always go with the round-about turn. This will make for a faster turn since he's already on his way to begin with. 

If the dog lags behind slightly, then go with the pivot. He's already closer to the position. Making him do the round-about will make him cover more ground from the start to the finish of the turn. So he'll end up nearly running to get back in postion and the judge can't help but notice.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Good point. Generally if anything, she lags. She doesn't usually forge. If she's really excited or anxious she might wrap in front of me and crowd me, in which case I often throw in a left turn to bump her back where I want her.


----------

